# Using Proxy to hide country ?



## aaruni (Nov 25, 2012)

Hey guys. I want to use x10hosting, but when I try to sign up, it says that registrations from this area have been banned due to abuse of service. Now, I don't want to host any abusive stuff, only a forum of mine, which 000webhost has suspended because it sends mails. (1000 mails, from 16th September). So I want to use a proxy to set up my account on x10hosting.

But, will it work? If so, how? Also, is it legal? If not, can I still do it without any problems ? (For e.g.: piracy is illegal, but you can still do it without any major risks).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 25, 2012)

Try VPN.


----------



## aaruni (Nov 25, 2012)

> But, will it work? If so, how?



I am n00b, so please elaborate...


----------



## krishnendu (Nov 29, 2012)

VPN is the best option to hide your place, But why are you going for free host for a forum, better get a shared hosting.


----------



## Flash (Nov 29, 2012)

Whether TOR will be of any help?


----------

